# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Σταντ-παιχνιδότοποι. >  Το σταντ της Ριρίκας

## panos81

Είπα να φτιάξω ένα σταντ για την μικρή και να το αποτέλεσμα...







ελπίζω να σας αρέσει

----------


## lagreco69

Ωραιο το σταντ Παναγιωτη. 

Κουκλι και το μικρο σου, να το χαιρεσαι!!!

----------


## Lucky Witch

Πρωτότυπο,πολύ καλό.

----------


## Peri27

οοο παρα πολυ ωραιο!! πολυ καλο!! .. να χαιρεσαι και την κουκλιτσα σου!!  :Happy:

----------

